# External HDD mount point lost when hibernate/resume

## Silmano

I recently updated my media center kernel from 3.7.10 to 3.8.13. In 3.7.10 all ran without issues and I could suspend/hibernate and wakeup again without issues. Also I have an external HDD attached via USB that is always mounted, but didn't give me any issues.

With 3.8.13 I'm having a weird behaviour, when resuming the computer I cannot access the external HDD mountpoint, I got the following error when trying to do a simple ls:

```
ls: reading directory /media: Input/output error
```

In 3.7.10, if the external HDD was asleep as well, an ls would take a couple of seconds, but made the HDD wake up and output its contents.

Any clue on what kernel 3.8.13 might have new that could be causing this behaviour?

----------

## wcg

What does

```

cat /proc/mounts

```

show after a "resume, access filesystem on drive" sequence

on the two kernels? (Does the kernel lose track of the mount

or of the device?)

----------

## Silmano

The mount point appeared in /proc/mounts, but wasn't able to access it.

I've found what was the problem, the kernel had CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND enabled, so the USB HDD would suspend, but I didn't configure anything to make them wake up again... I've disabled that option from the kernel and now works like it did in 3.7.10...

----------

